# Some advice from hardened roadster owners



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've just ordered a new TT roadster and I'm wondering whether I should add the Open-top driving package with the head level heating and heated seats. 
I've never had a convertible before and I imagine that if its that cold when I'm out topless I'll probably have some pretty thick clothing on and would be somewhat insulated from any benefits that these extra heaters may offer.
Do they make that much difference in cold weather? Would I feel any real benefit?
I've already specified the wind deflector and Super Sport seats which form part of the package.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi mate,

Having had convertible something's for most of my life I have some experience on this matter. My biggest 'cold spot' is on the top of my head - bald and 6' 2" isn't a great combination for a soft-top 

If it's dry my roof is down, I love heated seats as they do help on the coldest of days and I tend to have the hot air blowers on the footwell, face and windscreen. I've never had the 'airscarf' type systems although a friend did on a Merc, but he never used it.

Whether it enhances a future re-sale value, possibly, as it does sound like it's a good feature.

I have just ordered a TTS coupe, as I need access to some piffling rear seats, but had I gone for another Roadster I would have had heated seats, but not the airscarf system. Like you said you'll be wrapped up anyway and a good hat helps 

Good Luck,

Scott


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I have the coupe now, but my previous two cars were convertibles - MX-5 coupe & Z4.

Many were the times when I wished either of those cars had the "air scarf" to try (never experienced it) because there's always the temptation to take the lid off when the first bits of sunshine peek out in the year and it can get very chilly in the neck area with the top down.

Personally I always felt a bit of a berk with a scarf on in the car, so cold & stiff neck it was (which probably makes me more of a berk!!).

If I was you, I'd try to pick a dry day and do a test drive of one to see how useful it is.


----------



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

Having had two TT roadsters and the current Boxster S.

I would always spec heated seats. Never had the option to spec the neck warmer.

I find blasting the heating and put the heated seats on is enough to keep me warm

N


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Heated seats are mandatory. My old Z4 had seats as hot as a furnace, though those in the TT Coupe are pretty useless unless u have on max, so previously come ice, snow or early morning sunny weather, top was down as an amazing experience without the cocoon.

Just get a decent beanie & some shades, you'll be just fine

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

In my opinion definitely worth getting heated seats. I wouldn't ever get a convertible without heated seats.

Would then make sense to get the open top package.


----------



## mustremembermylogin (Sep 17, 2013)

My opinion (for what it's worth!) is that I would specify the Open top package.

I traded in an A5 convertible for my TT. The A5 had the neck warmer and heated seats, whilst my TT just has the heated seats and wind-deflector. The neck-warmer was very useful and my other half especially misses it. The TT's wind deflector works reasonably well, but there is quite a gap between it and the window which can create a little draft. A hat and scarf is the way forward!!

I would have chosen the Open top pack if I had placed a factory order, but I chose an in-stock car which had everything else I wanted as I didn't want to wait...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for all your comments. Doesn't seem to be a lot of experience with the neck heater system out there although heated seats do seem to be strongly recommended.
I would agree that putting on a hat and scarf just so you can drive round in the faintest hint of sunshine does smack of "trying too much" and could make you look a bit silly.
Been checking my sums again. As I've already specced the Super Sport Seats the Open-top package is now £1000. And I have also specced the Wind deflector at £425. So for an extra £575 I could have the full Open-top pack including heated seats and the neck warmer. Think I'll ring the salesman tomorrow.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Definitely heated seats, but I hardly ever used the airscarf on the Merc... a bit noisy and you really have to be wearing something without a collar to actually feel it, like a t-shirt!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Thanks for all your comments. Doesn't seem to be a lot of experience with the neck heater system out there although heated seats do seem to be strongly recommended.
> I would agree that putting on a hat and scarf just so you can drive round in the faintest hint of sunshine does smack of "trying too much" and could make you look a bit silly.
> Been checking my sums again. As I've already specced the Super Sport Seats the Open-top package is now £1000. And I have also specced the Wind deflector at £425. So for an extra £575 I could have the full Open-top pack including heated seats and the neck warmer. Think I'll ring the salesman tomorrow.


I had the mark 2 roadster which didn't have seat heating or the neck heater and it's great to have both in my mark3. Audi get every penny out of us, I accept that, but if you are getting a roadster in a country which is rather nippy for half a year, I'd definitely go for it! The neck heater is also a very cool feature which the coupe doesn't have..! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

100% go for it. whenever i've been in soft top its always the neck and shoulders that freeze. you'll end up being one of those people you see with a convertible that never take the top down.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

There seem to be two sorts of Roadster owners, those who think it's never warm enough to have the roof down then it's too hot to have it down. The other type are true enthusiasts of open air motoring.

Much like Dreams1966, if it's dry roof off. I currently have a Mk2 TTS and last Sunday did 60 miles at 1C. Didn't have the heated seats or blower on, just gloves and a Beanie hat.

having said all that, I pick up my Mk3 TTS Roadster tomorrow with the open top package - mainly for the wind deflector but when you add the price of the pack separately it's a no brainer. Go for it!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

moro anis said:


> There seem to be two sorts of Roadster owners, those who think it's never warm enough to have the roof down then it's too hot to have it down. The other type are true enthusiasts of open air motoring.
> 
> Much like Dreams1966, if it's dry roof off. I currently have a Mk2 TTS and last Sunday did 60 miles at 1C. Didn't have the heated seats or blower on, just gloves and a Beanie hat.
> 
> having said all that, I pick up my Mk3 TTS Roadster tomorrow with the open top package - mainly for the wind deflector but when you add the price of the pack separately it's a no brainer. Go for it!


Hope you post some pics!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

But of course


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

I have just bought my 3rd TT roadster ( had 2 mk2s but now a mk3 with wind deflector, heated seats ) just waiting to collect later in the week.

Didnt spec any special keep warm bits as it was bought ex demo but if you are going for a mk3 try and get one with a wind deflector as they arent standard on mk3 and make a difference. Nice to have heated seats and an air scarf, but otherwise just wrap up well.

common sense dictates that roof down is best enjoyed when the weather is warmer but on occasions have been known to turn the heater up and enjoy the view of a winter landscape


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > There seem to be two sorts of Roadster owners, those who think it's never warm enough to have the roof down then it's too hot to have it down. The other type are true enthusiasts of open air motoring.
> ...


Oddly I am doing exactly the same. changing mk2 to mk3 with similar bits


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well, I got mine Friday. Have done about 300 miles and so far impressions are very favourable. Seems a huge leap forward in technology and I was perfectly happy with my Mk2 TTS Roadster.

When do you get yours?


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Getting mine Friday. It is 9 months old ex demo, loaded with sat Nav, LED headlights, lots of options. I specced one up on the configurator and it was over 40k. It was put on sale in the Autumn at 34k and didn't sell probly due to the season. So then the dealer dropped the price and it was up at £25k with 2 years warranty, so I nabbed it.

Will keep it for a couple years while I save up for a TTS


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Nice one. Sounds an amazing deal. Have fun, enjoy and hope the handover goes as amooth as silk.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

I was really after a TTS but they are just out of my budget. Really holding prices well.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

That does sound like a really good deal carrock. Just shows, have a bit of patience and out stare the dealer and it can pay dividends. Wouldn't fancy playing poker against you.

Anyway I followed the general advice and have added the Open-top driving package to my order. Think those neck vents make the Super Sport seats look even nicer. And now the long wait.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes a good deal. we actually test drove the car in the Autumn but they wanted 15 grand to change. I basically walked away as I said it was overpriced and they woudlnt entertain a haggle- I offered them 10 grand to change.

Needless to say I am now quite smug that I closed the deal a couple of months later at 9 grand to change, being a roadster the car had sat on their forecourt all winter

I think the fact it was exactly 3 hours until month end helped as well. They will often sacrifice margin to get one more transaction which triggers some kind of bonus I think.


----------

